# How many fishes in 46 gal lake tanganyika set up?



## woadito (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi guys. I just finished setting up my 46 gal tank and I have narrowed my choices to the following fishes; Neolamprologus leleupi, Altolampogus Calvus and Neolamprologus brichardi. Can anybody give me any ideas as to how to stock my aquarium? 

Also does anybody know if it would work to have a crawfish along with your cichlids?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Skip the Brichardi, they become dominant and overpopulated very easily.

I'd try for a pair/trio of sexed Calvus, and 6+ Lelupi to pickout the sexes you want from as they mature.

Consider neolamprologus multifasciatus or neolamprologus brevis also. They would look great in a tank this size. Not sure if its large enough for cyprichromis leptosoma, but probably enough for a trio or 2m/3-4f which would inhabit the upper regions of the tank.

The fish you've listed are mostly rock/shell dwellers, so picking some fish that shoal in upper water will help fill the tank better without concentrating the fish too much in one territory.


----------



## woadito (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Will. I plan on purchasing all my fishes from juvenile and don't really plan on breeding them. My only concern is that if I put 2 Calvus (lelupis too) and they both end up being males, would this create a major problem in my tank?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

It will likely be a big problem, just between those two males. Leleupi are hard to sex, so thats why I suggested a group where you could grow them and eventually pull out the excess males. You are more likely to be able to find calvus already sexed- if not you do the same thing. buy more, and then pick some to keep from what you buy.


----------

